# Can I do this?



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

Can someone be watching live TV or a recorded show and at the same time stream a recorded show from the tivo Premier XL to an iPad? That is, will the tivo handle these 2 things at the same time or must the recorded show be copied to the iPad if someone is using the Tivo for viewing?

Thanks, Jon


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

jfharrison said:


> Can someone be watching live TV or a recorded show and at the same time stream a recorded show from the tivo Premier XL to an iPad? That is, will the tivo handle these 2 things at the same time or must the recorded show be copied to the iPad if someone is using the Tivo for viewing?
> 
> Thanks, Jon


Short answer: it will stream even if you are doing something different, if you have a TiVo Stream.

If you have a Stream, you could even, be recording on all tuners, watching a recorded show on the TV and watching something different on your iPad. At the same time. But to stream to an iPad at all, I think you need a Stream


----------



## jfharrison (Dec 31, 2006)

Very good, thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo Premiere units support streaming to up to 3 secondary devices, in addition to recording on all tuners and watching something on the TiVo itself. Whether those devices are iPads (with a Stream), a second TiVo or the upcoming TiVo Mini. 

Dan


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

Tested this out last night for the first time. Put on a recorded show on the Premiere and streamed three different shows to two iPhones and an iPad. Everything worked perfectly with no streaming hiccups. I think the Premiere was recording one show at the time.


----------

